# How many rods do you carry?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just curious how many rods you typically carry and what you have tied on?

It is all about panfish for me, and I move around a lot. I have been carrying 5 rods:

Slender spoon

Gill-getter

Pink Tungsten jig w/ white Little Atom Nuggie

Gold Tungsten Jig

Jigging Rap

……Thinking about adding a 6th rod for a blade bait


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I carry 5 for right now 2 near my bucket and 3 within a short walk on my jawjackers. This is for steelhead though I run different colors of jigs and maggots and powerbait on each and some egg sacs if I got them


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I usually have 5-7 rods with me. Two are dedicated to my Jaw Jackers and one is a palm rod that I only use if fishing less than 8fow. Have a couple of the others rigged with jigs and usually one with a spoon.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I keep 3 plus 2 more for jaw jackets on local lakes. That's a gill rod with two tiny ice jigs on it then a small spoon for my crappie rig and then I have a small jigging rap for crappies/bass or saugeyes.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have 5 in the bags right now but carry plenty of tackle options with me. Also in my panfish bag I have quite a few small palm rods with jigs to match.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobby and that isn't counting the 40 other rods in your truck in the parking lot. Lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

6 in my Arsenal:
3 for Gills
2 for Crappie/Perch
1 for Walleye


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Depends on where I'm fishing. Usually I carry a couple for gills and a palm rod when fishing ponds. On lakes with other species I carry a couple for gills, a couple for crappie/Perch, and a couple for eyes. I always have one eye rod rigged for dead sticking.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I mainly chase panfish as well........ usually have 2 rods (1 light, 1 medium) rigged with different size spoon droppers, 2 ultra light rods with different jig styles/colors and then 1 medium rod rigged with a hair jig for crappie. The spoon droppers honestly cover all bases and could likely get away with just those. But the smaller jigs work on picky days and the hair jig is better on aggressive days. I always think i don't need to carry so many rods but then remember how much it sucks to have to re-tie out on the ice. I am planning to purchase another medium rod so i can have 2 choices of hair jigs as i am hole jumping.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Whatever I am fishing for I bring 5. One is always a dead stick or live bait bobber, three for jigging with different lures or pinmins, and one with either a small spoon or something different.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have carried up to 12. When there is a short window for a bit, I don't take time to retie or switch bait. I have them all ready. usually takes me 10 seconds to switch.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Carl you're a little short on that count but who's counting. Lol


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Between 3 to four. Usually two with tungsten jigs on them, different sizes. one for deadsticking and one for like Swedish pimples style to switch around.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

for inland pannies, 3 rods... two noodles with tungsten and a light action with a ripping rap or small lure. Lake Erie I carry 3 walleye rods, two shanty rods and one longer outdoor rod, weather permitting of course.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Change mine to 7., Just purchased another one!!


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Always 4...two super lights and two mediums...any more and I'd be steppin on them and breaking them...


----------

